# Best Coffee Brewer



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking into getting a Wilfa Classic or Sage Precision brewer.

Originally, I was leaning towards a Moccamaster as the reviews by and large were excellent. However, they only really cater for full batches (approx 500ml / 1lr as in the performance)

I'm the only coffee drinker, so I'm not looking to brew large quantities at the one time but would like to have the option if needs be.

Does anyone own a Wilfa classic or Sage precision and would you recommend?

Thanks,


----------



## Chromedome (Sep 1, 2017)

Don't Moccamaster do a OneCup version?

Just looked, yes they do. They say "300 ml in 4 minutes (less coffee is also possible)"


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not the select version which I have and one in the for sale area.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Most of these machines aren't tested at low volumes and only work optimally in full batches. Wilfa has something to control the flow, but you are better off doing pour overs for single cup brews.


----------

